# Cooler days



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It has finally happened the cooler days and nights are here

I awoke this morning to a nip in the air and it looks like a jumper on today.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

A light pull over, it isn't too cold yet but it is a start!

It always amuses me to see how the local kids start to wear their coats and scarfs as soon as the temperature drops below 28c.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And a vest!!

The security in the building I previously lived in started wearing big Puffa jackets on Nov 1 every year and didn't take them off until May... regardless of the weather they wore them


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

It is a brrrrbrrrrr morning here in Alex's also. Currently 13c. Knew I been smart to buy some of those fleece like baby-gro's for the lad! He isn't use to blankets 100% due to being born just as the summer was about to begin! He been going to bed the past few nights like a cuddly bear! .. I want one!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> A light pull over, it isn't too cold yet but it is a start!
> 
> It always amuses me to see how the local kids start to wear their coats and scarfs as soon as the temperature drops below 28c.


That always made me chuckle to. Especially when I first came, however as the years passing the more I'm noticing I'm feeling it cooler sooner than the year before. I now actually find 25c to be like a nice spring'ish day! Where before Egypt I found this a heat wave and a need to dig out my shorts etc!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Will I need a jumper in Sharm? I don't even own one in the UK and only have a thin jacket...?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a date tonight... I will be wearing boots and tights along with other clothes of course


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a date tonight... I will be wearing boots and tights along with other clothes of course


Ohhhh I do say I hope love is in the air 

I hope it all goes well for you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I am not looking for romance... this is an old friend who I have a date with every week, we eat, he drinks and I go home...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Horus said:


> Will I need a jumper in Sharm? I don't even own one in the UK and only have a thin jacket...?


I'd say yes! Unlike UK where the temp just drops a little at night it drops further here. For example 25 in day to suddenly 15 or lower at night! I actually now find anything under 20 'cold'! 

It may not effect you so much this year, but you may find yourself next winter thinking 'where can I buy myself long johns!'?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have my parka here and yes I have worn it, along with boots and scarf. I've got little sheepskin boots too. Last night was the cashmere cardi's first outing, a couple of days ago on my balcony, in the shade, I had jumper AND fleece on brrrrr 23 deg and windy. If you dive you will definatly need something warm to wear afterwards.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I'd say yes! Unlike UK where the temp just drops a little at night it drops further here. For example 25 in day to suddenly 15 or lower at night! I actually now find anything under 20 'cold'!
> 
> It may not effect you so much this year, but you may find yourself next winter thinking 'where can I buy myself long johns!'?


Good I won't have to sweat on the night..when I do I wake up and I feel like I am in the Sea Life Centre however I am the star attraction...or if in the red sea like a dolphin in a swimming pool


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

And nothing screams "tourist" more than summer clothing in winter.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And a vest!!
> 
> The security in the building I previously lived in started wearing big Puffa jackets on Nov 1 every year and didn't take them off until May... regardless of the weather they wore them


They're police I suppose? It's the "law" in here that police wear the "Winter uniform" starting from a date specified by the "big guys" and then they drop it back to the "Summer uniform" on another call from the same "big guys" in here.......Those who do not submit to these orders might get "punished", so I guess they'd just wear whatever makes the big ones happy 

This morning, at 6:30 AM, the thermometer in a friend of mine's car read 9 C before we started moving............On our way back, around 12:20 PM, it read 27 C, and the car was parked in shade 

I'll try and enjoy feeling cold as much as I can though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Another sign winter is here... the shops are all closed at midnight lol


----------

